# Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2017



## Maximilian (Oct 19, 2017)

The Natural History Museum, London, has anounced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2017".

Grand title winner: Brent Stirton, South Africa
A quite disturbing and evocative picture:
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2017/index.html

Equipment:
Canon EOS-1D X; 28mm f2.8 lens; 1/250 sec at f9; ISO 200; flash.

Young Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2017
Grand title winner: Daniël Nelson, The Netherlands (16 years when photo was taken)
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2017/images/young-wildlife-photographer-of-the-year/5282/the-good-life.html

Equipment:
Canon 6D; Sigma 50–500mm f4.5–6.3 lens at 500mm; 1/30 sec at f6.3; ISO 800.

The "Adult awards":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2017/adult.html

The "Young awards":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2017/young.html

Look through and enjoy the galeries. Once again there are some great pictures, no matter what gear was used


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Maximilian. 
Wow you weren't kidding with the disturbing nature of the shot. :'(  We keep getting adverts to adopt animal x or y, I don't want to adopt the animal, I want to provide the animal with a personal guard like a Seal or S.A.S. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> The Natural History Museum, London, has anounced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2017".
> 
> Grand title winner: Brent Stirton, South Africa
> A quite disturbing and evocative picture:
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 20, 2017)

Wonderful pic that I hate! It is painfully evocative for me. Damn poachers need to be skinned alive!

Scott


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't know my wildlife competitions, but I believe these were the finalists that were previously announced:
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/gallery/2017/sep/12/wildlife-photographer-of-the-year-2017-finalists-in-pictures

Thought for sure the powerful / sad sea horse q-tip shot would win something.

- A


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2017)

Man that winning pic!! As a photograph I am not sure, as a striking and tragic image 10/10.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2017)

One of my favs is the pic with seahorse that is clinging to the Q-tip, "sewage surfer".
Beautiful and evocative at the same time.
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2017/images/the-wildlife-photojournalist-award-single-image/5230/sewage-surfer.html


----------

